# Do you ever replace your plants?



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have two low-tech set-ups - the fluval edge and the fluval spec, both with the lights that came with the tank, no CO2, and I don't ever dose with anything specifically for plants.

Both tanks are fairly heavily planted with sturdy stuff - anubias, wisterias, java + windelov fern, and bacopas.

Each tank has been set up for about a year. Some plants are really thriving - mainly the anubias. Others struggle, mostly in the spec where it's a little crowded and I suspect some don't get much light. Some of the java and windelov fern leaves are browning in places, and the wisteria is looking pretty ratty with roots sprouting all over the place and the stalks bending in funny places.

A few times in the last year I've pulled out some bunches (ferns and some anubias are set up on pieces of wood so I can yank them out easily) and trimmed the old leaves and cut off the baby plants and tied them down on the log. But some I think are beyond help and I'm wondering if I should just take them out and replace them.

Is this normal? Do you ever just replace a plant? 
The edge is really hard to work in and I'm *terrible* at planting in there so for plants that are in the soil (e.g., the wisteria) there's no way I would be able to replant some stems.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh yah. Some plants will do well in the environment you provide for them (nutrients, light, temperature, etc) and others won't so it's normal to just look for a replacement or a different species to try in the tank. 
However, if you notice that all your plants are dying at once then it's time to look into the water parameters.
Don't forget that you cannot bury plant rhizomes.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Like what Reckon said. Sometimes a plant won't do well because it's shaded by another fast growing and just dies off or there is too much light as it's a slower growing plant and I get too much algae on it (like Anubias), I'll cut it right back and move it. Sometimes I liked it when it was small but didn't like the way it grew too fast and took over the tank (like my HC which made a big mess) so I replace it. I've redone my carpet plants 3x now, for instance.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks Reckon, that's good to know.
I meant replace them with the same kind of plant, but just a less ratty one.
The plants are definitely not dying all at once and I check my parameters regularly, so that's good.
And thanks for the reminder about plant rhizomes. It took me a while to catch on to that. My new trick is to glue plant rhizomes to little rocks and then I can put them wherever I want. Wish I figured that out WAY sooner.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks, 2wheelsx2, that makes sense. I definitely think the shading is an issue. In the Edge I've circumvented the problem by adding a string of LED lights on the inside of the cover and that's helped, but in the spec I just left it as is. Like I said, it's not that the plants are dying, it's just that over time they less attractive (except for my anubias - those guys are looking better than ever).


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, I just cut the stems / leaves that aren't doing well; the plant then spends more energy growing new buds which usually grow much better than the ones that were removed.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep doing what you are doing with trimming the old growth off. If you were to replace them, I'd suggest at looking at another low light species instead as suggested previously though. Perhaps it will grow better in that tank, and not just be something new to look at.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Why not give the plants food? Cheaper than replacing them. Its beneficial and the plants will grow better. There are lots of all in 1 plant foods at LFS.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Why not give the plants food? Cheaper than replacing them. Its beneficial and the plants will grow better. There are lots of all in 1 plant foods at LFS.


I use Flourish Comprehensive Solution 1x per week and Flourish Iron 1x per month. I did find that when I first started using it I got increased algae growth until the plants were able to absorb all the nutrients (or maybe I get better at dosing)


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Rogo, effox, jbyoung00008: thanks for the tips. In the end I decided to try new kinds as effox suggested - we'll see how it goes.
As for "plant food" - worth a try. I previously tried Flourish Excel (not plant food, I know) and everything more or less melted so since then I've dropped the whole idea... But it's definitely worth revisiting. I found out today about tropica's plant growth system 60 - will ask about it in another thread.

Thanks again for reading my endless posts. I know I'm a rambler.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually, your post reminded me that I haven't added plant food in a couple of months, so I put some in last night 

The schedule I said I follow is my intention...but apparently I forget quite often


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

It's not replacing. It's re-invigorating and renovating...


----------

